# Neu in Siegen/Burbach (Tips für wohnen und fahren)



## ricardoph (2. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich wohne seit 1 Woche in Siegen-Weidenau wegen einen neuen Job in Burbach (57299), meine Hauptwohnsitz ist immer noch Köln, aber in der Woche ich schlafe in Siegen...
Jeden Tag wenn ich von Siegen nach Burbach durch die 54 über Wilnsdorf fahre, gucke ich an die Berge und alles was ich möchte ist mit mein Fahrrad fahren... ich arbeite bis 16:00, das bedeutet ich konnte fast jeden Tag im Sommer im Wald fahren.

Ich fahre eine Enduro Fahrrad, ich habe lange vor Downhill gemacht, und noch früher BMX Race, aber jetzt ich bin nicht mehr fit für XC, und auch nicht so schnell für DH oder BMX... so Enduro ist im moment mein Ding.

Meine Fragen sind:

1) Welche Bikeparks gibt in der nähe? ich fahre oft nach Winterberg, aber das ist mir zu Weit und auch die machen um 17:00 zu.
2) Gibt's single trails irgendwo in der nähe von Burbach/Wilnsdorf?
3) Ich habe eine Wohnung nur für 6 Monaten bekommen, mein Plan war in diese Zeit überlegen wo ist es besser zu wohnen. Alle haben mir Siegen empfohlen wegen Kneipen usw.... aber für mich das ist Sinnlos, wenn ich in eine Kneipe gehen möchte, ich fahre lieber nach Köln wo meine Frau und Freunden wohnen. Von Siegen nach Burbach dauert immer 30-40 Minuten mit dem Auto, ich will lieber näher von mein Arbeitsplatz wohnen, und wenn möglich, auch näher von gute Fahrradstrecke. Was ist das beste Kompromiss zwischen Distanz zum Arbeit und Fahrradstrecke?.

Vielen Dank und sorry wegen mein schlechtes Deutsch...

Ricardo


----------



## Epic-Treter (2. August 2016)

Der Flowtrail in Bad Endbach ist viel näher als Winterberg http://www.flowtrail-bad-endbach.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (2. August 2016)

Ein paar ganz nette trails hast du auf dem Rothaarsteig in der Nähe von Wilgersdorf. 
Als Wohnort wäre vielleicht Wilnsdorf interessant. 
Bist da direkt an der A45 und in der Nähe des Rothaarsteigs. Nach Bürgschaft solltest du auch zügig kommen.


----------



## JDEM (14. September 2016)

Enduro Trails gibt es in Herdorf und Burbach zu hauf, richtig tolle Wege dabei. Am besten mal über Strava schauen, da findet man schon viel und kann mit den lokalen Fahrern in Kontakt kommen.


----------

